# What to use to clip between toe hair



## cte1sttime (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, We have a Wheaten terrier pup called Indy. Our breeder said it is vital to trim the hair between the Indy's toes. I've seen some of the posts and some like scissors, eyebrow scissors, and electric trimmers. For a novice dog owner and therefore groomer, what do you suggest we use?

Yesterday, we trimmed Indy's nails, got too close to the quick, and he bled. We immediately switched to PediPaws. It is a cheap dremmel, but, it is quiet and didn't freak Indy out.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

the pedipaws may not work so well once your lil wheaten is older as his nails get thicker. you can however purchase a standard dremmel that will work.

also i highly recommened not putting scissors between a dogs toes. get some clippers and once you take Indy in to be groomed ask the groomer if they can explain how to keep the pads clean. since this is a dog breed that will be groomed for the rest of his life its not just the pads that are of concern. sanitary too. and lots of brushing since they can get matted pretty easily. but you don't want to use scissors inbetween the pads. i know a lot of people do it but it just is not a good choice and groomers would tell you that as well.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you asd the breeder to show you their method (IOW, do you live close enough to the breeder for tutorials? If not, can they refer you to someone in your area?)

What I do on my guys (very different coat, though) is this: hold the foot just above the top pad (the largest one) with my left hand. Gently pull the hair between the toes doen to the bottom of the foot, then trim flush with the pads with a shear (I use an 8 1/2" shear, but you should use what's comfortable for you). Then I comb, and do it again.

Then I place the foot back onto the grooming table, so the dog is standing naturally. I gently pull the hair from between the toes up, and comb the top of the foot against the hair growth, so it stands up. Then I trim what looks scraggly. Comb again, and trim again.

Then I trim the edges, so the hair on the edges of the outside toes is short. Placing one blade of the shear on the table, I use the table as a guide to get a straight, neat line.

It takes practice to get it right. I was taught by a groomer, and it took a while for me to get it. But, eventually, it clicked. Now, every time I trim feet, I hear her advice in my mind!


----------



## Nazca in Breck (Mar 25, 2010)

I trim my dogs foot hair in the winter, if I don't ice balls will build up and hurt his feet. I have him laying on his back and grab each foot and spread his toes apart. I use a small shear about 1" wide. He didn't like it when I first did it, but he is used to it now. 

Why do you need to trim between the toes in summer?


----------



## cte1sttime (Jul 4, 2011)

SightHounds4me: The breeder showed us before we left. Indy didn't like the grooming at all. The shaver she use, though small, is still big. I wanted to see if there is something smaller that everyone uses.

Nazca: The breeder said the hair between the toes has to be trimmed to help him cool down.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Gotcha! Hmmm... Maybe you could schedule an appointment with a groomer, and ask that they show you? Otherwise...got me!


----------



## Nazca in Breck (Mar 25, 2010)

I use a small "beard and goatee" trimmer that is rechargable, no cords to deal with. When I first started trimming he would yelp like I was hurting him. I would give him treats while trimming and it seemed to help. It takes me about five minutes to trim all four feet, now he just lays there and knows it will be done soon.


----------



## cte1sttime (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, I'll go look for one.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually, the larger trimmers are safer..the tiny narrow blade clippers are going to catch the folds of skin in the pads easier than a normal sized blade would. It will take practice, but scoop the hair out of the pads, not just flush with the pad. Wheatons will have matting in there if you don't get it out of there, and its not going to help cool if the hair is only trimmed flush with the pads. I recommend you get him to a groomer for the first few times. Wheatons can be very naughty for grooming (they are a terrorer..lol) and a professional will be able to get him started off in good behavior. I think when I worked at the vet clinic, the most common sedated breed for grooming was the wheaton..they can be very bullheaded, and really need to be taught very early, and consistantly! So cute though!


----------



## cte1sttime (Jul 4, 2011)

He is naughty. He hates getting all wet and fights when I tried to wash him. He does not have all his shots yet. We thought we should wait until he has taken all his shots. Of course, we have already taken him to puppy class and walking on our road...so, maybe the dog groomer now is not a bad idea.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

cte1sttime said:


> He is naughty. He hates getting all wet and fights when I tried to wash him. He does not have all his shots yet. We thought we should wait until he has taken all his shots. Of course, we have already taken him to puppy class and walking on our road...so, maybe the dog groomer now is not a bad idea.


I would call around, find a good groomer that doesn't require your dog to be pumped full of vaccines. ;-) If he is doing puppy class he has already been exposed to more puppies than he would in a grooming salon, and puppies are usually the "sick" ones. If he is 4 months old or older, I would do this ASAP! Can I repeat that? ASAP! lol Wheaties are a handful for grooming, stubborn, and most will turn to biting when they don't get their way. So the sooner he finds out he can't get away with that stuff, the better off the people trying to groom him are going to be. ;-) Good luck with him. I think Wheatie puppies are SO darn cute! But I am a terrier person, so I am biased too.


----------



## cte1sttime (Jul 4, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> I would call around, find a good groomer that doesn't require your dog to be pumped full of vaccines. ;-) If he is doing puppy class he has already been exposed to more puppies than he would in a grooming salon, and puppies are usually the "sick" ones. If he is 4 months old or older, I would do this ASAP! Can I repeat that? ASAP! lol Wheaties are a handful for grooming, stubborn, and most will turn to biting when they don't get their way. So the sooner he finds out he can't get away with that stuff, the better off the people trying to groom him are going to be. ;-) Good luck with him. I think Wheatie puppies are SO darn cute! But I am a terrier person, so I am biased too.


Indy turns 12 weeks old on Monday. I have asked around and several people have suggested a groomer in town. I guess we will take a ride to town and see what she says


----------

